# Para Quando a Dendroclimatologia em Portugal?



## Cumulos1970 (15 Ago 2011 às 04:04)

Ola a Todos,

Penso que ja chegou a hora de se usar os aneis de crescimento dendrocronologia) na reconstrucao climatica das diversas regioes Portuguesas durante os ultimos 200 anos (existem arvores com pelo menos 200 anos).

Existe alguem em Portugal a usar esta tecnica? Juntamente com colegas Americanos, eu ja usei esta tecnica na reconstrucao da dinamica glaciaria de diversos glaciares do Alasca (dendroglaciologia).

Aqui vai um link com algumas nocoes basicas da dendrocronologia (Laboratorio de Dendrocronologia da Universidade do Tennessee, E.U.A).

http://web.utk.edu/~grissino/principles.htm#def


----------



## Cacá Smith (2 Dez 2011 às 13:42)

Cumulos1970 disse:


> Ola a Todos,
> 
> Penso que ja chegou a hora de se usar os aneis de crescimento dendrocronologia) na reconstrucao climatica das diversas regioes Portuguesas durante os ultimos 200 anos (existem arvores com pelo menos 200 anos).



Olá. Legal ler sua mensagem, apesar de eu não estar em Portugal e sim no Brasil, me identifiquei porque trabalho com dendrocronologia. Na verdade estou iniciando nessa área, meu mestrado é sobre as evidências de ENOS nos aneis de árvores da especie Araucaria (pinheiro).
Sempre tento ler e saber de trabalhos e instituições de Portugal que usam essa técnica, me parece bastante abrangente por aí.


----------

